

2 reasons why we select SimpleDB instead of DynamoDB - aladdina
http://www.masonzhang.com/2013/06/2-reasons-why-we-select-simpledb.html

======
weitzj
Hey,

just to let you know. There is a hard 10GB limit on SimpledDB, which cannot be
changed. Also there are rumors that SimpleDB will get deprecated in favour of
DynamoDB.

~~~
aladdina
Thanks a lot for your reminder! Yes, in our case the data size will not exceed
2GB. If DynamoDB still have the limitation on indexing, it's really not easy
for SimpleDB users to shift to DynamoDB:)

